# ¡Nuestro Cubanboy cumple 3.000 aportes!!!



## Soledad Medina

Para mi querido amigo, entrañable compatriota y extraordinario forero Cubanboy, va este cálido saludo de felicitación en sus 3000 aportes.

Aunque solamente te conozco por el foro para mí es como si te conociera de toda la vida. Te he tomado mucho cariño y ocupas un lugar muy especial en mi amistad. Pero además de este hondo afecto, te admiro muchísimo por tu inteligencia, tu cultura, tu cortesía y la generosidad con que siempre nos ayudas a todos.

WordReference necesita más foreros como tú.  Nos inspiras diariamente con tu lindo ejemplo.

Recibe un abrazo desde este exilio donde no pasa un solo día sin sentir a la patria en lo más hondo del corazón. 
Tu amiga.
Soledad


----------



## pejeman

Pues yo me uno a la felicitación a un hermano originario de Cubita la Bella.

Saludos desde México.


----------



## Dlyons

Soledad Medina said:


> Para mi querido amigo, entrañable compatriota y extraordinario forero Cubanboy, va este cálido saludo de felicitación en sus 3000 aportes.
> 
> Tu amiga.
> Soledad



Let me echo that.  3,000 high-quality posts and, to my great pleasure, I noticed it before Soledad and sent him a PM.

Otra vez - fantastico.


----------



## frida-nc

El número de mensajes asombra y su calidad reluce.
¡Felicitaciones sinceras, Cubanboy, forero fenomenal!


----------



## Cubanboy

Muchísimas gracias, mi querida amiga Soledad. Ni idea de que me estabas velando el contador. A mi me sucede lo mismo con respecto a nuestra amistad virtual y es como si siempre hubiéramos compartido juntos en todos estos años. Disfruto mucho de tus PMs, sólo que en estos momentos tengo mucho trabajo, pero aunque me demoro siempre te contesto.
Siempre estoy a tu servicio y al de los demás que me escriben PMs a diario solicitando ayuda. Hay mucha gente buena e inteligente que participa al igual que yo en este foro y que merecen ser reconocidos también. Voy a tratar de responder cada uno de los mensajes de felicitación que gentilmente me dejen los demás foreros.

Gracias de corazón. Un beso y como siempre una rosa para ti.
Tu amigo de siempre.
CB.


----------



## Cubanboy

pejeman said:


> Pues yo me uno a la felicitación a un hermano originario de Cubita la Bella.
> 
> Saludos desde México.



Muchas gracias, peje. 'Honrar honra' como decía José Martí.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## Cubanboy

Dlyons said:


> Let me echo that.  3,000 high-quality posts and, to my great pleasure, I noticed it before Soledad and sent him a PM.
> 
> Otra vez - fantastico.




Sí, es verdad. Tú me enviaste un PM primero que Soledad y nuevamente estoy agradecido por tus felicitaciones.

Saludos y nos vemos por aquí.


----------



## Cubanboy

frida-nc said:


> El número de mensajes asombra y su calidad reluce.
> ¡Felicitaciones sinceras, Cubanboy, forero fenomenal!




Agradecido, Frida. Creo que he coincidido poco contigo, pero es realmente un placer tenerte entre las personas que me felicitan. Añado otra flor a tu avatar.
Saludos cordiales.


----------



## 1SPTranslator

Mi muy querido y estimado CB,

Me uno a Soledad, Pejeman, Dlyons y Frida-NC en felicitarte por tan importante "milestone", por tus valiosas y acertadas respuestas, por tu caballerismo y cortesía al contestar, por ofrecer tu tiempo de corazón. Pero por sobre todo por la amistad tan linda que me has brindado. 

Great job! Well done! Keep it up! 

You do set a high standard for others to follow. 

Congratulations! =) Here is to 3000 more!

Y como bien dicen que Cuba y Puerto Rico son de un pajaro las dos alas a mi hermano caribeño desde mi nuevo "hogar" te envío un abrazo y un beso fuerte. 

Saludos,
1SPTranslator


----------



## Fernita

*¡¡¡¡¡¡¡CUBANBOY: TE FELICITO DE CORAZÓN, SIEMPRE ME GUSTA LEER TUS APORTES, COMENTARIOS Y YA SON 3000!!!!!!*

*¡¡¡¡SOS GENIAL, DIVERTIDO, INTELIGENTE, *
*RÁPIDO Y MUY COLABORADOR!!!*

*ES DECIR:*

*UN FORERO DE LUJO*

*Te mando miles de cariños y más felicitaciones*
*desde Buenos Aires.*

*Fernita *​


----------



## María Madrid

Felicidades!!! Gracias por tu ayuda y disponibilidad. Saludos,


----------



## moon_light16

Cubanboy; Felicidades!!! Muchas Gracias por tu ayuda! 
You have helped me improve my spanish so much in so little time and I am forever grateful for that. Keep up the grate work!


----------



## Rayines

¡¡Felicitaciones Cubanboy!!, nunca me cruzo contigo, pero sé que te gusta que te feliciten para tus millares .


----------



## Antpax

Muchas Feclicidades Cubanboy, 3000 perlas una detrás de otra. 

Un abrazo.

Ant


----------



## Eva Maria

*Mi *boy cubano preferido!

3.000 yaaaaa? A la fuerza te encuentro por todas partes! (Y espero seguir encontrándote!)

Eres el más simpático de WR!

3.000 cariñosos besos (con descansos entre 1.000 y 1.000)!

Eva Maria


----------



## krolaina

¡¡¡FELIZ POSTIVERSARIO!!!

Aunque estoy fuera de Madrid no he podido dejar de felicitarte, amigo. Siempre es un placer, ya lo sabes, coincidir contigo por ahí. Siempre ayudándome con mis cosas....¡ay qué haría yo sin ti!.

Se ha pasado la época de la alergia, has visto? 

Hoy soy yo la que te manda flores a ti, y 3000 besotes llenos de cariño.

Un abrazo fuerte. ENHORABUENA!!!


----------



## heidita

Como digo siempre: los amigos de mis amigos son mis amigos. ¡¡Además me gusta la gente con sentido de humor, es lo más grande!! Y eso lo demostraste con tu celebración de los primeros 2000. Fue genial.

Bueno, esta vez un abrazo de amistad, que es lo importante en la vida.

HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH!


----------



## zazap

Gracias por todo, ayudas mucho.
Feliz 3000 postiversario
¡y que postees muchos más!

Saludos desde el Mediterráneo
ZA
​


----------



## Cubanboy

Hola al resto de los foreros que me han contestado. Estoy muy ocupado con unas traducciones y no puedo contestar los mensajes uno por uno, por tanto, y espero que no se me pongan bravas y bravos, hago uno general y menciono a todos los foreros que me han felicitado:

1SPTranslator *(Hey, tú no me estás llamando 'caballo' con ese de caballerismo, ¿verdad?)*
Fernita (*Gracias por leer los posts y no te aburres)*
María Madrid(Gracias, María, siempre a tu disposición)
Moonlight16(Cuanto me alegra saber que ha mejorado tu español con nuestros PM).
Rayines(Voy a tratar de cruzarme y veremos que pasa. Te aseguro que nos vamos a divertir. Sí, me encantan que me feliciten)
Antpax (gracias Antpax, oye que falta me haría una de esas perlas para hacer un dinerito, saludos, hermano. Este viaje no te confundo con una hormiga hembra)
Eva María(Gracias, Eva María. El otro día me acordé de ti porque tengo una canción de los 60 que dice: Eva María se fue con su bikini de rayas... y por aquí los cubanos le añadimos otras cosillas que no lo puedo decir en público porque no es correcto, saludos.)
Krolaina(Una hola mi amiga Krolaina, que bueno que me felicitas. estuviste en la fiesta anterior donde decidí felicitarme y ves ahora me felicitan sin pedirlo. Un beso y gracias por las flores. See you)
Heidita(Tú no te pierdes una Heidita, oye como puedo hacer para coincidir contigo y hacernos bromas, saludos).
Zazap(Muchas gracias, zazap, creo que he coincidido un poquito contigo, para mi siempre es un placer compartir contigo, saludos y espero seguir 'posteando' como dices).

Saludos cordiales a todos.
CB.


----------



## dinocollazzo

*AUGURONI, CUBANBOY!!!*


----------



## Cubanboy

*Grazie mille!, Dino. Espero seguir ayudándote a través de los PM cuando lo necesites.


Saludos.
CB.*


----------



## ROSANGELUS

FELICIDADES QUERIDO MUCHACHO CUBANO!

Me encanta leer tus post, eres genial, divertido, acertado, expontaneo, que más te puedo decir.... Un Super forero, y ademas de eso super rápido. que hace que celebramos tus dos mil, en la fiesta que tu mismo organizaste  

un abrazote!!!​


----------



## Eugin

Many Congratulations a un "personaje" de los foros!!!!
Y a ver si nos cruzamos más seguido, ¿eh?

Gracias por las veces que me has y nos has ayudado. Se aprecia mucho!!!
Saludos


----------



## Cubanboy

Hola. 

Rosangelus: Ese chiquitico tan chulo es tu hijo. Muchas gracias por tus felicitaciones. Sí, me encanta organizar fiestas y que me feliciten. Soy de signo Leo y ya sabemos como son. Les gusta estar rodeado y ser el centro, pero no se sube la fama para la cabeza como dice un humorista por aquí. Gracias por leer mis posts. Te deseo buena suerte y espero coincidir más contigo para aprender juntos.

Eugin. Muchas gracias. Trataré de cruzarme contigo, pero no genéticamente.
He sabido de nuestra amiga Adriana a través de Soledad. Le envías saludos y besos de mi parte. Te acuerdas cuando me pusiste como un bombín por lo de Adri. Pero bien te dije que admiro la gente como tú que defiende a los amigos. Te voy a seguir ayudando cada vez que coincidamos y si quieres escribeme un PM. Bueno un beso y saludos cordiales para ti.
Bye.
CB.


----------



## RIU

Hola, 

¡Caramba! Prolífico estás. Entre lo que rascas en WR y tu trabajo debes tener las teclas contentas. ¿Callos en los dedos, quizás? Venga pues, felicidades por los 3000.


----------



## Cubanboy

RIU said:


> Hola,
> 
> ¡Caramba! Prolífico estás. Entre lo que rascas en WR y tu trabajo debes tener las teclas contentas. ¿Callos en los dedos, quizás? Venga pues, felicidades por los 3000.



*Muchas gracias, Riu. Sí, ya he roto 3 teclados por la velocidad que desarrollo sobre las teclas. Coincido poco contigo pero es un placer intercambiar contigo.

Saludos.
CB.
*


----------



## Sparrow22

*Cubanboy !!!! sabes que este pajarito anda ultimamente perdido por el foro (y no por motivos voluntarios.......... sino "oficinescos") pero no querìa dejar de saludarte y felicitarte por tus 3.000 ayudas !!!!!!!!!*

*Sigue asì, que todos te lo agradecemos.*

*Un cariño especial desde Buenos Aires !!!!*


----------



## Cubanboy

Sparrow22 said:


> *Cubanboy !!!! sabes que este pajarito anda ultimamente perdido por el foro (y no por motivos voluntarios.......... sino "oficinescos") pero no querìa dejar de saludarte y felicitarte por tus 3.000 ayudas !!!!!!!!!*
> 
> *Sigue asì, que todos te lo agradecemos.*
> 
> *Un cariño especial desde Buenos Aires !!!!*



*Hola, amiga. Te estaba esperando y se lo dije a Soledad que te avisara porque sabía que no querías perderte la fiesta. No te preocupes yo también tengo mucho trabajo y no entro tanto. Es siempre un placer conversar contigo y compartir conocimientos. Muchísimas gracias y nos vemos por aquí.
Un beso.
Saludos.
CB.
*


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

Hola CubanBoy. Parece que fue ayer cuando te estaba felicitando por tus 2000 mensajes y heme aqui nuevamente repitiendo el placer de saludarte otra vez y uniendome a toda la alegría de todos los que participamos en estos foros. ¡Que "postees" millones de "posts" mas CubanBoy! y que todos nos sigamos iluminando con tus valiosos aportes.

Un fraternal saludo desde El Salvador,


----------



## chickylu14

Hey Cubanboy! Congratulations! 3000 posts is super impressive! Wow! Thanks to you I can have a pen pal somewhere else in the world


----------



## Cubanboy

Hola, Ayutuxte. Sí tienes razón parece que fue ayer. Muchas gracias por tus felicitaciones. Entro poco en tu dominio, pero he coincido contigo en algunas ocasiones y siempre es un placer para mi compartir contigo. Te deseo mucha suerte y espero coincidir más contigo.
Saludos cordiales.
CB.

Hi! chickylu14. I hope you are doing fine up there. I thank you so much for your congratulations, and it is always a pleasure for me to help you.
With kind regards.
CB.


----------



## the boss

Papucho, que bolá: Mil felicidades!!!!

Aunque no te metes tanto al foro legal, las pocas ocasiones que lo haces siempre es para ayudarnos.

Gracias por tu tiempo.

Aseres: cumple otros 3000. Pero ahora del foro legal.

saludos


----------



## Cubanboy

the boss said:


> Papucho, que bolá: Mil felicidades!!!!
> 
> Aunque no te metes tanto al foro legal, las pocas ocasiones que lo haces siempre es para ayudarnos.
> 
> Gracias por tu tiempo.
> 
> Aseres: cumple otros 3000. Pero ahora del foro legal.
> 
> saludos



*Qué bolaita, el boss, cómo van las cosas por el gao, mucha pincha pa' cer el pan y buscarse la taria.

Así hablan los 'negrones' de mi barrio. Muchas gracias, amigo, por tus felicitaciones. Sí, es cierto que no entro mucho al foro legal porque no es mi esfera de trabajo, aunque he tenido que traducir unos cuantos contratos. Trataré de entrar más para aprender y ayudar más a las personas.
Saludos cordiales, monina.
CB.
*


----------

